# New member at Johnson-Haus



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

And future handler/trainer. One day old...

his serious side...









his smily side...









:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Awe! Cute


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Cute!

So happy for you and Dennis!

CONGRATS and welcome to the world Logan!

Can't wait to see him wear his very first sleeve!  LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you...what a blessing!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww! He's adorable! Congrats!!!

Welcome to the world little guy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Where on earth did he get that red hair, eh? He is a cutie though.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

You have been truly blessed with a wonderful miracle!!!
(And my daughter and grandson are both red heads!!!)


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats! Is he a blanket back?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!! He's absolutely adorable :wub: Welcome to the outside world little one


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Congrats! He's precious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats!!! what a lucky baby to come into such a great family) I'm thinking he'll be a big dog lover


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:congratulations:

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

blehmannwa said:


> Congrats! Is he a blanket back?


LOL Hubby has been calling him a red sable.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I think I see some fluffies by his ears - is he a long coat??


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats again! I'm still wondering if they didn't rush me for my csection thurs if we would have delivered the same day... Oh well our handsome men are only a few hrs apart! Hope he's been as much fun as Hunter has! Hugs!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Heather indeed! I'm loving it!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations!! Love the pics!

Now this has got to be the most well protected baby in the world:gsdbeggin::gsdbeggin: LOL

How are YOU feeling? Sometimes we forget to ask mommies that question because we are blinded by baby cuteness


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm actually doing really good, thanks for asking.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I'm actually doing really good, thanks for asking.


Very good...now flood us with pictures!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats! You gals are troopers and those little ones are very lucky


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Heather Congrats to you too !!!!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Heather Congrats to you too !!!!


Thanks Jakoda.. I won't steal Carolina's post. As soon as I get to a computer and not my iPad/bed rest ill get my pics up..

Carolina more pics of Logan please! Hunter is almost ready to Skype Logan as soon as he rested and ready lol. I wanna see that red sable cuteness!!!!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats!! What a beautiful baby. I was expecting to see a puppy. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jen1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful boy! Congratulations!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Carolina.. He's beautiful.. Nothing compares to the birth of a child.
I hope he brings you many, many years of joy and happiness..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Carolina & Dennis.. BIG congratulations on your new addition. What an adorable baby.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Congratulations! 
I thought new puppy or dog!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!! I feel extremely blessed. :wub: He is such a good baby, loves to sleep!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

He really is cute!! Very blessed indeed..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you Lynn, we are on cloud 9 right now. LOL


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! :congratulations:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful baby-love sleeping pup pics-and sleeping baby pics too-must be a theme


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

He is just too freaking precious!! Congrats to both you and Dennis!! :wub:


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Wow, just saw this! Didn't even know you were pg! 
Congratulations, he's gorgeous and love his name!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations. Best thing that could ever happen to you.
How are you feeling?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sunflowers said:


> Congratulations. Best thing that could ever happen to you.
> How are you feeling?


You can say that again!!! :wub:

I'm doing amazingly well.  Can't complaint one bit.  Everything has gone so smoothly, from the pregnancy to the delivery to the recovery. I only have The Lord to thank! :wub:


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on the little one!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Very good work, Mom!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I obviously don't get over here much these days, Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Thank you everyone!! I feel extremely blessed. :wub: He is such a good baby, loves to sleep!


You know he is just saving that energy up for the terrible twos.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Can't believe he is a month old already!!! Time is flying.  Here are some new pictures. :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's SO cute!!! :wub: He's going to be a heartbreaker for sure, love the pj's


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

CONGRATS Carolina!!! So happy for you and your husband!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He is adorable...housebreaking is going to take longer this time though


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He is so precious. Don't know how I missed this - even when it was bumped up. Time for some new pictures.

Huge Congratulations! You did great.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone! He is doing really well, all he wants to do is eat, eat and eat. :rofl: He has put over 4 pounds in just 5 weeks.  Here are a few recent ones:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

holland said:


> He is adorable...housebreaking is going to take longer this time though


:thumbup:Yep, crate won't work with this one. He's beautiful!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute baby!!!!! can't wait to see him on the SchH field one of these days! LOL!!


----------

